
$13.3 Million For Startup That Wants To Kill Snail Mail - drm237
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/01/08/133-million-for-startup-that-wants-to-kill-snail-mail/
======
dag
<http://EPost.ca> is the same, but run by the Canadian gov't.

------
carpal
A friend of mine and I had an idea for this in 2001, and even made it into an
incubator. But everything folded shortly thereafter due to the bubble
bursting. The company probably deserved to die.

The main market is traveling salesmen and businessmen who are away from home
for extended periods of time. If you're in China 3 weeks every quarter, for
instance, a service like this is immensely valuable. But it became obvious to
us that it was a niche product, and while cool, wouldn't really fly. And it is
definitely not worth a $13.3 million investment.

------
cdr
Read the comments - the founder left a couple of very nice replies at the
bottom of the page.

It seems like a lot of people (Arrington especially) don't bother to
understand the idea or the market.

To me it looks like a fine business, and the success so far speaks for itself.

------
raghus
This is difficult to believe. People are worried about privacy with GMail or
with giving Mint their bank info - but are ok with some company looking at
their postal mail? Bank statements, tax docs, SS statements...? Seriously?

~~~
kingnothing
You would probably want to send the sensitive stuff to your own address and
not them.

------
staunch
This exact startup idea is the canary in the mine for investment bubbles :-)

------
kingnothing
That's a pretty cool idea.

